# I lost Trix



## luna21 (Feb 20, 2010)

Because of the negligence of the person who was going to clip his nails, Trix bucked so hard he broke his back, we had to put him down this afternoon. I am heart broken and me and hubby have been crying since we left the vet:bigtears:he smiled at us till the end, he was such a lovely boy with such a good heart. RIP precious boy, you are with the angels nowink iris::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 20, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss. the unexpected ones seem to hit us really hard. Rest in peace little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Feb 20, 2010)

:bigtears:



ray::rainbow:***see you on the other side, little one****


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 20, 2010)

:cry4:

I'm so sorry about your loss. That's such an awful thing to happen. Hugs to you. :hug2:

:rainbow:


----------



## hln917 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I was hoping for a different outcome when I read your post in the infirmary.


----------



## luna21 (Feb 20, 2010)

thankyou:bigtears::sosad


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 20, 2010)

:tears2:I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so very sorryfor your loss. Unfortunately, this can happen even with someone who is very experienced in handling rabbits.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh no... I am so very sorry for your loss 
Trix looked like a real character, an awesome bunner.
:hug:

ray: I will be thinking of you and Trix tonight.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss..how devestating


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 21, 2010)

so sorry to hear of your loss,
Binky free Trix :angelandbunny:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 21, 2010)

SO SO sorry for your loss


----------



## luna21 (Feb 21, 2010)

He was a character indeed, he will be very sorely missed:bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.:hug: If you ever need an ear, I'm hear to listen. I know how very hard it is to lose a bun so unexpectedly. Feel free to pm me anytime.

RIP Trix...:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## luna21 (Feb 22, 2010)

thank you, you are very kind :bigtears: its been very tough, my heart is broken, I have not slept well since it all happened.


----------



## Yield (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so sorry. That is so sad ): This post has brought me to tears. I can't imagine losing my rabbit. I'm terrified to take her to the vet to get her fixed at the beginning of March, because I fear something like this will happen ):


----------



## luna21 (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Poor Trix. What a horrible, horrible thing to have happened.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 25, 2010)

Feel free to send me a pm to talk about it if you want, orwrite it to yourself. It would help a bit, maybe.

But, if you need someone to listen...I understandink iris:. Hugs!:hug:


----------



## emilyasb (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about this. I'm sure, while he was here, Trix was a great rabbit to you and your hubby. 
I hope you remember all the great memories this little guy gave to you both, and don't think about the loss as much as the time you were honored to spend with Trix. 

Hopefully the blow of this sudden loss will pass, and you may open your hearts up to another lucky, deserving bunny that will help fill your lives whole again. Trix will never be replaced, and will always be binkying in your hearts!

Prayers to you both, and like many others have said, I'm here to talk with you if you'd like.

:bunnyangel:

-Emily


----------



## luna21 (Feb 25, 2010)

thank you you are all very kind:hug:


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 25, 2010)

I wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss.

Binky free:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## luna21 (Feb 25, 2010)

thankyou:hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## yngmea (Feb 28, 2010)

:angelandbunny:
may time give you some sense of peace, is my prayer


----------



## luna21 (Feb 28, 2010)

:bunnyangel2: thankyou,I know that Trix is already watching over us and the new bunny, he was truly a little heart


----------

